

Lease an Apple Watch - kiddz
http://www.applewatchlease.com

======
ashworth

      <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=.4">
    

The meta viewport tag is making the site illegibly small for me on OSX/Chrome.

~~~
kiddz
Thanks. Just removed it.

